# PlayStation 3 Price Drop



## TickTock (Aug 17, 2011)

*zapp5.staticworld.net/news/graphics/156982-ps3_price_cut_original.jpg




> If you've been waiting for the PlayStation 3 to get even cheaper, your ship has come in. Today at Gamescom, Sony announced that the PS3 will now retail for $249.99, 249.99 Euros and 24,980 Yen. This is effective immediately. Previously, the PS3 sold for $299.99.
> 
> Sony also announced the 320GB PS3 unit will drop from $349 to $299 and a limited edition inFAMOUS 2 bundle is now available at participating retailers across North America. The bundle costs $299 and includes a 320 GB PlayStation 3, a copy of inFAMOUS 2 and a 30-day membership to PlayStation Plus.


_*
Source:*_ Gamescom: PlayStation 3 Price Drop - PS3 News at IGN
_
Soo.. are you planning to buy a PS3 this Diwali.?_


----------



## Sarath (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a good idea. More PS3 users= More games. Why are no new games coming out like before?

PC and PS combined don't produce as much as the old PS2 did. :-/


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll buy it if it hits 15k in India.

But I can't stand both Microsoft and Sony.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 17, 2011)

ROFL.. I sold my PS3 about two months back to a guy for this exact price


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

What are the prices in India for PS3 ?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

hellknight said:


> ROFL.. I sold my PS3 about two months back to a guy for this exact price



Why buddy? You don't game anymore?


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2011)

The console price was never the issue. Bring down game prices.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 17, 2011)

Krow said:


> The console price was never the issue. Bring down game prices.



THIS. I find it pretty reasonable to pay Rs. 500 for PC titles like GTA IV and Crysis. But the same costing 1.5k on PS3 is just sad


----------



## Sarath (Aug 17, 2011)

^^^Lol I still pay 2500 for games on my PS3 even though its available for 1000 on the PC. (If you actually buy games for PC)


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup, consoles titles are grossly overpriced. Should fall to more affordable levels. I guess title prices are same in us as well. I mean a $60 title roughly equates to 2500 bucks here.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

The prime reason PS3 games can be more expensive than PC games is the Blu-ray disc. However, X360 has no reason for such expensive games.

But I am a PC Gamer first (anyone wishes to dispute this, take it to PM. This aint the place to discuss )


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yea, PS3 games are expensive.

But fun.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 17, 2011)

I have read in many places that PS3 prices are soon to get cheaper since they are starting production in India. Unfortunately I can't find that particular source now. Can anyone help with this.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

Umm it was in the chip insider segment of this month's Chip magazine.
They had an interview with Atindriya Bose, Country Manager for SCEI.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow that,s good news.

A bit off topic. But my PS3 just went bad and the service center guys have told me that it cannot be repaired and as such they are offering a a 70 % discount on the purchase of a new PS3. 

My question is should I wait for the price drop or should I get a new ps3 now after paying 6K.

Really sorry if this is not the right place to ask such a question.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Why buddy? You don't game anymore?



Not on consoles.. I game on PC now.. PC games are cheap, they offer better visual quality & I don't like Sony's attitude towards hackers..


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

hellknight said:


> I don't like Sony's attitude towards hackers..


and I don't like Sony's general attitude.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

@joy:What? they offered only 50% on mine


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 18, 2011)

@extreme gamer.

at first they were offering 50 % to me too. But after a little negotiations and an email to Sony India, they are now offering a 70% discount.

So do you guys think that I should get a replacement ps3 @ 6K? But i think most of the new PS3 ship with 3.55+ firmware. 

I really want to stay with 3.55 firmware (for some reasons)


----------



## Revolution (Aug 19, 2011)

Games are always expensive for any console


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 25, 2011)

So, rough calculations say this should cost around Rs 12k-13k by putting 50Rs for a dollar(not the current rate I know). So, how many will be buying this? I'm thinking of getting this.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 25, 2011)

No point getting a console at this time. PC offers better value and experience. It would have been different if PS3 games were cheaper.


----------



## latino_ansari (Aug 29, 2011)

i tried my luck with consoles and soon i realized that i am not a gamepad/joystick gamer... I handle games with keyboard&mouse... and also i get better visual experience in my PC than any console... So it doesn't matter if the price of Xbox/PS3 is reduced... 

It might be a good news for console users but again the prices of games should be reduced... we can manage with one time investment but the games which costs ~2.5k is recurring and for us its quiet expensive to live with...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ You can always get games for free when there is many websites to get them.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 29, 2011)

latino_ansari said:


> i tried my luck with consoles and soon i realized that i am not a gamepad/joystick gamer... I handle games with keyboard&mouse... and also i get better visual experience in my PC than any console... So it doesn't matter if the price of Xbox/PS3 is reduced...
> 
> It might be a good news for console users but again the prices of games should be reduced... we can manage with one time investment but the games which costs ~2.5k is recurring and for us its quiet expensive to live with...



Exactly. This recurring cost is unacceptable. I wish there were good game rental services in India.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

You can buy games second hand for a much lower price. That is the only way out.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Krow said:


> You can buy games second hand for a much lower price. That is the only way out.



Software piracy is there to help us out, right?


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol, it is not worth it, if you look at the complex steps involved.  And discussing software piracy will not help you out either.


----------

